# MK2 launch pics



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just a few from tonights (yesterdays!) launch event.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hmm painted front grille...Thought they would after trying it on the QS. Not a great fan of red cars so dont like it in red...Love the interior in red though..Except the red center console. Would def buy one if i wasnt getting the A4


----------



## shazs225TTC (Jan 2, 2006)

Great pictures, starting to grow on me Alot! Leather around the dashpod too, nice. Not to sure about the shark fin aerial..... looks sh*t!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool pics much better than the press ones....but what were you thinking man! That tie has taken the whole focus away from the car.... I want to buy one white with grey spots!  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks like hes trying to blend in with the other Germans to me


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Also looks like theve gone for bigger brake calipers and is it me or does the sterring wheel still look on the big side?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Great pics - don't like the car at all.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Shame Mark hasnt told us how it feels....does it feel any bigger inside? Does it actually have rear leg room? etc etc

Oh and im liking the petrol cap


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Shame Mark hasnt told us how it feels....does it feel any bigger inside? Does it actually have rear leg room? etc etc
> 
> Oh and im liking the petrol cap


it was 01:38 when he posted and I suspect maybe its an exclusive Absolutte article!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG I love the red one it looks really chunky and those wheels are seriously HOT  .

I love the inside and it has proper door bins aswell as those additional little nets down by the footwell also. Nice touch Audi.

This car is starting to now grow on me quite alot which I was hoping 8). It looks a nice safe car too. I still think it needs a rear spoiler though. I think possibly taking the rear spoiler permenantly away, it has lost the TT touch a little. Still gorgeous in red though


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Dotti,

The MK1 had NO spoiler when it was launched, and to be honest always looked better without it. Horses for courses me thinks, but the clean ass of the new MK2 is definately better.

Jae


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Jae said:


> Dotti,
> 
> The MK1 had NO spoiler when it was launched, and to be honest always looked better without it. Horses for courses me thinks, but the clean ass of the new MK2 is definately better.
> 
> Jae


Yup after seeing Nolive's TT...Only one without a spoiler ive seen in the flesh...Gotta admit i prefer it.

The spoiler looks like a after thoght....Infact it was.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But is was done for safety? Right?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Any rought ideas on prices?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Dotti said:


> OMG I love the red one it looks really chunky and those wheels are seriously HOT  .
> 
> I love the inside and it has proper door bins aswell as those additional little nets down by the footwell also. Nice touch Audi.
> 
> This car is starting to now grow on me quite alot which I was hoping 8). It looks a nice safe car too. I still think it needs a rear spoiler though. I think possibly taking the rear spoiler permenantly away, it has lost the TT touch a little. Still gorgeous in red though


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
There are some times when you just have to listen to an Essex girl - Red really is the best :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jog said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I love the red one it looks really chunky and those wheels are seriously HOT  .
> ...


Yes no taste :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wak said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Shame Mark hasnt told us how it feels....does it feel any bigger inside? Does it actually have rear leg room? etc etc
> ...


i knowi thought that. But he could at leat gave us a few tasters


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im just in shock.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Im just in shock.


Why?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Those pics are fantastic. The MKII is sheer class. That interior oozes quality. Yes, it's arse is a little on the big side. But I like big asses!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im just in shock.
> ...


I like the cabin with the exception of the 3 center vents - why 3?

The wheels are shocking - i'd b put qs replicas on if i got one  
front, ok best if we skip that,
back looks good from some angles

Im not sure without seeing it in the metal that i would be willing to purchase it. I feel let down if im honest. Going to have a look round a Z4 and a cayman this weekend then i need to sit down and have a hard think.

And wheres all the info from audi uk? The german site is full of stuff - Audi uk dont seem to have given a stuff.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh no!! Please tell me that isn't indicator repeaters in the door mirrors!! I REALLY hate that!!!!


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

nutts said:


>


can anyone else see hints of a 911 here.......especially the rear end/roof slope (although 'beefier').......or is it just me 

quite like it tho........might be back to the audi brand at some point then :twisted:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I see they've put the right tyres on  I dont like any of the wheel combos Ive seen so far.

It appears to be growing on me slowly but for now Im still in love with my Mk1................

Actually, scrap that, the moew I compare them side by side Im beginning the like the Mk1 even more.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

is that indicators on the wing mirrors or just some chrome touches?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I actually love this new TT.

It looks good especially inside. It is bigger, faster, lighter more practical car than the current one and prices haven't gone much either (provided that some prices indicated here are right).

If you buy the V6 I would expect it to cost you Â£35k for a good specification one. A similar Cayman is Â£50k.

Z4 was never an option for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Nutts - did you manage to have a look at the interior properly? What was the SatNav screen like? Any room in the back for people over 4ft?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I really like it. Shame I won't be able to afford one for abot 5 years tho.

The 2nd shot of the alloys look very Porsche GT3 esque, quite nice.

Nick


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

3 Centre vents...

So one can be used for an aftermarket "Boost Guage" ?

The new Fuel filler cap looks a bit crass and dont like the square reflectors inside the rear light cluster.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's just a wee bit too long at the front - rest is actually ok(ish) - back is verging on bland.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

1) Its bigger which means no zooming around traffic if you live in a big city, but it should be roomier and comfy on long trips
2) No quattro yet on the 2.0 litre model which means lots of wheelspin on the wet while the TT MK1 quattro will just vanish in front of a MK2 in the rain. 
3) The rear lights look like the new Porches'
4) The fuel flap is awful and not compared with the iconic MK1 flap
5) BUT its more technologically advanced, it s lighter for its new size, and hopefully the ever present understeer on MK1 has been ironed out. But if you have a remapped 225 MK1 i dont think you can bother with a mere 200 or even 250BHP. Unless they produce a V6 with a turbo and around 350BHP i dont think i can bother. It looks pretty though.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> 3 Centre vents...
> 
> So one can be used for an aftermarket "Boost Guage" ?
> 
> The new Fuel filler cap looks a bit crass and dont like the square reflectors inside the rear light cluster.


stange I had the same thought... but more that there is room for 3 guages :lol:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I like the look of the interior, the exterior is growing on me, would love to see one in the flesh. Wonder when the Audi dealers will see one, probably when the first customer orders come in. :roll:

I'm just a little curious about the room in the back, difficult to see from the video and pictures, but would it be possible to get an adult in the back?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> If you buy the V6 I would expect it to cost you Â£35k for a good specification one. A similar Cayman is Â£50k


. . . yeh but the Porsche is in a different league in all respects (weight/chassis/handling/engine placement/balance/not forgetting looks) hardly a fair comparison I'm afraid - 'you pays your money' and all that. It doesn't look like this MkII was derived to be a 'sports car' either.

I kinda like this new version a bit although prefer the old curvier shape and size, much more compact. Interior defo looks sharper - loving that.

Can the new twin clutch S Tronic cope with more torque than the previous DSG box I wonder?

Dean


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking in on that inside shot again. Does it have built in cup holders in the centre between both seats? Look very closely!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

No flap for the stereo.....nice touch that will be missed.....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Shit choice of wheels. The seven spoke Turbines, in particular, are nasty. :?

The car might be a more attractive buying proposition once the S Line version is introduced and one or two other options (mag ride, for example) become available.

BMW must be well chuffed at this effort.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Looking in on that inside shot again. Does it have built in cup holders in the centre between both seats? Look very closely!


Yep, two near the handbrake


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Looking in on that inside shot again. Does it have built in cup holders in the centre between both seats? Look very closely!
> ...


A la Volvo [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And they missed off the '2' after the TT logo on the rear  :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

Having seen the launch and the pics of the Mk 2, I'm a very happy chappie. About to order Haldex upgrade, Short Shifter and Miltek for my *MK1*  I doubt whether seeing the Mk 2 in the metal will make any difference.

Joe 8)


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

For my 2 pence worth I think the MK 2 is a positive step forward.

Cosmetically the car has grown from what will always be recognised as one, if not the car icon of the past decade.

There are certain aspects that I'm still unsure of but overall I think Audi should be praised for nurturing the original concept into a more modern sports car without ruining the underpinnings of the original.

Yes there will be numerous 'discussions' for and against the MK 2 but over time I think it will mature into yet another iconic sport car.

Most importantly, I'm hoping that having owned two 'originals', that I get the same feeling of Oh.....my ......God when I see the car in the flesh and get behind the drivers seat for the first time :?:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

When Clarkson said that Audi have a habit of stick the engine in front of the grille, he was not kidding.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/mk2launch/ttoc06.jpg

I think it's class. An evolution, but I think it has departed sufficiently from the MK1 to not detract in any shape or form from the design classic.

I can't get over the fact that it is bigger and yet much lighter. Audi have beaten Mazda (MX-5) at their own game.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> I can't get over the fact that it is bigger and yet much lighter. Audi have beaten Mazda (MX-5) at their own game.


Audi Space Frame


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep. But 100kg lighter! Brilliant.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

More launch pics on this website. The interior does like very 'driver focused'.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Yep. But 100kg lighter! Brilliant.


Yes the head of the Audi AG Body Design team was pretty proud of what they'd done. He also said that the only thing that approached it for handling in testing was the Cayman S. 8)

He's working on the R8 now 8)

Lou


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oooh sounds impressive. I have a sneaky feeling it will be the best handling car in it's class, and the press (including JC) will like it... I just wonder how much the magnetic ride will play a part, and whether I should order it and wait until January 2007.

Just read on the TT microsite, "Variable rear seat concept". Are the rear seats adjustable, to give more/less rear legroom/boot space? That's what it sounds like.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Didn't notice any adjustability and I did sit in the back... :? They are slightly different to the current seats (photos show the "hint" of head restraints) but still only 2 seat belts - with the increased prominence of the transmission tunnel theres no leg room in the middle anyway.

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> Didn't notice any adjustability and I did sit in the back... :? They are slightly different to the current seats (photos show the "hint" of head restraints) but still only 2 seat belts - with the increased prominence of the transmission tunnel theres no leg room in the middle anyway.
> 
> L


Lou, does that mean it will take an adult for a journey? or what do you think in terms of age of Child in the back?

Mk1 is about 12-13 in my opinion... :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just looking at the inteior shots - is that a tiny armrest on top of the handbrake?


















Another thing - there's going to be a helluva lot of changes to make the RHD version. In the MK1 the centre console is the same RHD or LHD. As this is more driver centred they're going to have to build a complete new console with the handbrake on the other side (maybe) - that armrest (if it is one) isn't going to be much use if they keep the handbrake on the LHD side and your arm would be resting on your cups in the cup-holders :? Presumably this would also mean moving all the linkage under the car for the handbrake too?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

t7 said:


> Yes the head of the Audi AG Body Design team was pretty proud of what they'd done. He also said that the only thing that *approached* it for handling in testing was the Cayman S.


. . . of course he did, makes sense with engine stuck right out the front! Keep dreaming - let's not get too carried away with ourselves, it's a Golf chassis afterall :wink: :roll: :lol:

Any journos actually driven this yet?

This car will be a grower for sure, can't wait to see one in the metal just to see how much bigger it actually looks and if you can't still get adults in the back then they should have left the propotions well alone as that rear end has been compromised.

Dean


----------

